# Hand, foot, shin, bone conditioning in Taekwondo?



## ChrisJ (Aug 6, 2009)

Does anyone on here do any type of hand, foot, shin, or other bone conditioning either regularly (either in class or on one's own) or in order to prepare for a difficult break?  What techniques are most beneficial?

If for a difficult break, how far in advance do you start?  After you finish the break, do you continue the conditioning, or only in advance of planning to do the break again?

I've seen a lot of benefit to knuckle pushups for developing stronger punches, but I'm wondering whether moving off of the mat and onto a hard floor would offer greater benefit (by building up the knuckles)?

Also, every time I clash knees or clash shins or kick an elbow in sparring, I wonder whether others benefit from some type of conditioning to reduce the pain/injury.

Thanks for your input!

-Chris


----------



## K31 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just try routinely hitting things with my knuckles. For instance there are these columns at work I'll punch as I walk by each one.


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Not really.  I do bag work and knuckle pushups.  that's more about technique than anything.  For my purposes, there's no real need for much beyond that.  I could punch a makiwara or other stuff, gradually breaking my knuckles and builiding a super-knuckle...but I really want to be able to be able to keep playing guitar and sign my name in old age.  

If I have a difficult break, I'll start practicing as sson as I know I have ot do it (monhs out),...mostly working on technique.  Conditioning won't make the break....good technique and the right amount of speed will.  that's what i develp, speed and good sound technique.

As for shin/knee clashes...they hurt.  They suck.  I find I can deal with them in sparring...the pain is not so bad that I'd need to potentially damage my body permanently to manage.

These are my thougts...others might have sound argumenhts for doing more conditioning.  YMMV.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Marginal (Aug 6, 2009)

The easiest way is to kick a bag if you want to condition your shins. 

I don't really do any hand conditioning. The closest I get is using kettlebells to strengthen my wrists, and punching the heavybag. Like bluekey88 said, technique is where it's at.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 6, 2009)

ChrisJ said:


> I've seen a lot of benefit to knuckle pushups for developing stronger punches, but I'm wondering whether moving off of the mat and onto a hard floor would offer greater benefit (by building up the knuckles)?



You get some benefit from knuckle pushups, but if your intention is to REALLY build up your punching knuckles as a weapon (for boards in your case), you must really progress onto more intense work such as makiwara practice.  There are some physical risks to this type of traditional training, so be sure to train under the supervision of someone knowledgeable about it and have a good jow ready since you'll be using it frequently.

There was a thread about body conditioning and makiwara practice some time ago where I participated and offered some hints on the subject.  Be sure to read all the posts to get different perspectives about the risk/reward proposition.

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1060446

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72760



> Also, every time I clash knees or clash shins or kick an elbow in sparring, I wonder whether others benefit from some type of conditioning to reduce the pain/injury.



You can use a bamboo rod to whack your shins over and over again.  Or a rolling pin from the kitchen or some escrima sticks work too.  Just be sure to get a good jow as I mention above to relieve the pain and inflammation.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Aug 6, 2009)

Been conditioning my hands since 1990. Started with a canvas bag filled with steel shot used for this purpose. Placed on cinder block and 100 reps each tool, forefist, backfist, Knifehand, reverse knifehand. After about 10 years of this I continued but now use a steel 25lb weight plate on a cinder block. 

I use a Jow recipe published in a mag, with herbs from a Chinese apothacary. Each batch lasts a few years.


----------



## Spookey (Aug 6, 2009)

As has been expressed before...

Soft Object training (heavy bag, thai pads), leading up to canvas rice bags, beens, steel shot...all headed towards solid objects. Just remember, it is most important to strengthen the bone, not simply toughen the skin!

Try hard not to break the skin or badly bruise the bone, the exercises are not something to do for a few weeks prior to a break. Bone hardening is for the traditionalist, the realist, and the serious! A soldier would not carry a dirty gun, nor a samurai a dull katana, nor should a Taekwondo-in carry an unforged weapon!

---Mr. Weiss, would love a look at the recipe!

TAEKWON!
Spookey


----------



## padre (Aug 14, 2009)

I wrapped a phone book in duct tape and use it for striking practice. And I do knuckle push-ups and such on a wide range of surfaces. 

I also recently started doing fingertip push-ups after burns on my feet limited my practice & work-out options while the blisters healed.

I basically punch, and kick, and punch, and kick for general toughness.


----------

